# [SOLVED] Port forwarding a TP-Link TD-W8970



## jaeg3r (Jan 20, 2013)

_*Router Model*:_ TP-Link TD-W8970
As the title suggests I'm having some problems with port forwarding my modem/router.

I previously was able to successfully port forward a Valve Source Server and had other people join on the internet so...(It worked)

I recently reformatted and since have had issues.

I'm currently setup with PPPOA and I've added various ports for different programs (a Teamspeak 3 Server[9987] and Minecraft[25565]) either dont work. I used a port checker program and they either say the port is closed or the connection is refused...I've tried using a static IP but I think i configured it wrong becuase i was barely able to get the internet while using it, either way..the ports didn't open.

DCHP is disabled (Tried enabling, didn't work)
The above ports are enabled with Windows firewall (inbound+outbound) and Im not using any Anti-virus software to block the ports

So here I am; Windows 7 64bit, fresh format and ports that wont go through...and i've run out of ideas.

Please help me 
and cheers in advance


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port forwarding a TP-Link TD-W8970*

post the results of a ipconfig /all for review


----------



## jaeg3r (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Port forwarding a TP-Link TD-W8970*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Adam>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Adam-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-22-F8-41-82
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A0-F3-C1-52-6F-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-05-CA-11-4D-4D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ad69:5181:b4cf:585%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::f02c:9eff:fec5:365c%11
192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 241698250
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-8C-E7-D1-68-05-CA-11-4D-4D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{694F9F1D-E081-4255-8844-025DF9CC2BE4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:1832:28d0:3f57:fe9a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1832:28d0:3f57:fe9a%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EABE4659-E7D1-4595-9095-ABF535176489}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DA4997D9-7A5C-43AA-87CD-D3BDD7E37165}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Adam>


----------



## jaeg3r (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Port forwarding a TP-Link TD-W8970*

I think i've assigned a static IP but...Im not sure what i've done i've compeely screwed up my network.

I cant access the modem/router page 
DHCP is disabled
Wireless doesn't work 

REALLY need some help here fellas


----------



## jaeg3r (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Port forwarding a TP-Link TD-W8970*

problem resolved, entered correct DNS server, reset the modem and voila!


----------

